# Trades, Trade Ideas and Rumors



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"The Mavericks have reportedly been rejecting all offers for point guard Jason Kidd."
Looks like they want to give the coach and Kidd a chance to gel before they decide to do anything.

Also, we are showing interest in Stephon Marbury. I think he would be a great addition for the vet min.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no no no no no no no no no no no NO


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll trade NT's left nut for Kobe.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Knicks are looking to make some roster moves. What can we get for Stackhouse?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

With the Suns/Bobcats trade, where does that leave us?
We are battling with the Spurs and the Suns for the 7th or the 8th playoff seed, how is the trade going to affect that?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> With the Suns/Bobcats trade, where does that leave us?
> We are battling with the Spurs and the Suns for the 7th or the 8th playoff seed, how is the trade going to affect that?


When I was looking at the standings the other day (before the trade) I was asking myself which team we are going to pass just to get in. I'm not sure if we are better than any of the eight teams above.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I don't think this makes PHX that much better right now, all it does is open up some cap room in the future. I think we have a legit chance of catching and passing PHX and HOU. The Suns just look like a shell of their former selves, very similar to how we pleyd the first 10 games of the season... The Rockets will struggle to have a full healthy lineup all season, just like every season, and I feel like we can easliy surpass them. 

Add into the mix that Portland may slip down the stretch and I think we have enough in the tank to finish 5th or 6th in the west. Seeing how bad we looked early on, I'll take that optimisim all day long.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"OKC Could Trade Veteran Joe Smith"


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> "OKC Could Trade Veteran Joe Smith"


He would be a solid addition although that isn't really a need right now. At least it's not worthwhile since it would only be a minor upgrade and he would cut into our frontcourt minutes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Josh Howard To Toronto?*



> The Toronto Raptors
> have been looking for a small forward, and HOOPSWORLD has learned that they may have finally found their man. A deal being discussed would send troubled forward Josh Howard to the Raptors in a deal that would land Andrea Bargnani and Anthony Parker in Dallas, with a combination that could involve DeSagana Diop and Antoine Wright headed back to Toronto.
> 
> Howard has been brilliant at times for the Mavericks, even earning All-Star recognition two seasons ago, but it's not Howard's play on the court that has the team aggressively shopping him around the NBA. Howard's admission of drug use during the playoffs was his first step out the door, with subsequent lapses in judgment helping the cause. More than anything, perhaps, is his inability to find his game within the Jason Kidd-run offense.
> ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:... yeaaa
But we really need to trade Josh Howard. He just doesn't fit our system.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

t1no said:


> :lol:... yeaaa
> But we really need to trade Josh Howard. He just doesn't fit our system.


are system doesn't work for everybody, there are players that just don't work and we're relying too much on players that create problems for us

D.George isn't consistent enough
Howard doesn't mesh with Dirk anymore even though he does bring alot to the table
JJB is a liability on defense he should be used sparingly instead of handling the 2nd unit
Bass has low BB IQ but wants more mins
Diop is so useless I almost forgot about him
Stackhouse is taking up space 

I'm up for keeping Wright, Green, Williams because they have potential but they need to step up. Bass might soon join the core again if he just does everything he's told. JJB is iffy I like his offense but his liability on the defensive side almost always negates everything he brings offensively.

A trade is needed and I'm up for trading howard if it brings something valuable to the team


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I would die if Cuban even picked up the phone to negotiate that.


----------

